# chassé-croisé (circulation routière)



## Mount Trenchard

On TV5 news today - I thought I saw the above words in relation to traffic jams,  What does it mean?


----------



## Trinite

chassé-croisé.
People who go on vacation cross with people coming back, hence too many cars on the road... hence jams. Typically, "les chassé-croisé (I have no idea where/or to put the s) du mois d'août".


----------



## BBrice

Hi,

The real expression is "chassé-croisé" and is employed about car traffic : when the main axes are very crowded (most of the time in this summer period ..) in both ways (departures and returns).

I hope it can help you !


----------



## Topsie

In France people generally have a month's holiday in summer. Those who have their holidays in July are called "juilletistes", those who go away in August are called "aoûtiens". The last week-end of July/first week-end of August sees the traditional "chassé-croisé", which as Trinite explained is when _everybody _is on the road at the same time!


----------



## Mount Trenchard

Bien, merci à tous.


----------



## ufoseeker

Et du coup, quel terme employeraient les médias anglophones pour désigner un ballet d'automobilistes? Crossover peut-être?


----------



## tartopom

Comings and goings ??


----------



## ufoseeker

Merci tartopom. En fait, je cherche un nom pour un jeu, et je me demande s'il n'y a pas une formule plus concise...


----------



## tartopom

yo-yo / see-saw ?


----------



## ufoseeker

Ah oui vraiment? Merci!


----------



## tartopom

Ah, no, no, no. I've just proposed some funny words. Not sure they're synonym for comings & goings.


----------



## Itisi

*ufoseeker*, il n'est pas possible de donner une réponse sans plus de contexte !


----------



## ufoseeker

Eh bien en fait, il s'agit d'un jeu de plateau où les joueurs doivent déplacer des voitures, d'où l'idée de "chassé-croisé" en français qui irait parfaitement... mais qui est très restrictif d'un point de vue marketing! Un nom anglais sonnerait bien mieux...


----------



## Itisi

Même avec le contexte, heuheu...


----------



## ufoseeker

Merci quand même à tous.


----------



## Kelly B

lilyrobertfoley said:


> What about the word game "chassé croisé", anyone know the equivalent?


Just for completeness, the chassé-croisé jeu de lettres is a quote-acrostic puzzle in English, given the image search I just did. That won't work in English to evoke anything else. 
No other inspirations so far....


----------



## ufoseeker

Thank you


----------



## Nicomon

ufoseeker said:


> Un nom anglais sonnerait bien mieux...


 Que tu dis.  Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette manie de vouloir utiliser des mots anglais dans un contexte français ? 

_Comings and goings_, en plus court peut se traduire par  :  _to and fro  (va et vient)._


----------



## ufoseeker

Je me vois mal proposer un jeu avec un nom français en Chine, en Inde, en Russie...! Le contexte n'est absolument pas français, je voulais juste reprendre l'idée exprimée par "chassé-croisé".


----------



## Kelly B

Rush Hour? just thinking random thoughts about moving cars....


----------



## ufoseeker

Il y a déjà un jeu qui s'appelle comme ça (bien que très différent), mais c'est bien l'idée, merci...


----------



## Nicomon

ufoseeker said:


> Je me vois mal proposer un jeu avec un nom français en Chine, en Inde, en Russie...!


 Désolée.  Ce n'était pas clair pour moi dans les posts précédents. Je n'ai pas deviné  « marketing international ». 

Je reviens donc à _to-and-fro_ à défaut d'une meilleure idée.
À moins de dire _dancing cars / waltzing cars, _en partant de ton idée de ballet. 

Sinon : _car traffic_ / _traffic jam - _mais il manque l'idée de croisement.

_Chassé-croisé_, c'est aussi _cross(ed) chassé_ et _cross step._
Mais là on parle de patinage artistique pour le premier et de tennis pour l'autre.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> _ waltzing cars_.


Hmmm, pas mal, non ?


----------



## ufoseeker

Waouh!! Merci pour ces dernières propositions Nicomon! C'est tout à fait ça que je recherchais, et je vois qu'Itisi (qui est anglophone) a l'air emballé(e) aussi, c'est bon signe. Mille mercis à tous!


----------



## wildan1

nicomon said:
			
		

> _waltzing cars_





Itisi said:


> Hmmm, pas mal, non ?


C'est joli, mais je ne trouve pas cette tournure très parlante pour ce contexte.

Maybe _cars weaving in and out._


----------



## Itisi

wildan1 said:


> _cars weaving in and out._


Et moi, je ne trouve pas ça très vendeur comme nom de jeu...


----------



## wildan1

My reply was to the original question at the top of the discussion, Itisi. For a game--no.


----------



## Itisi

(And my reply was a comment on Nico's suggestion for the name of a board game, just in case that's not clear.)


----------



## Uncle Bob

A bit long but "a bumper-to-bumper day/weekend" (_chass*is*-croisé_)?


----------



## Nicomon

@ wildan : I thought it was obvious that I was replying to ufoseeker, who reopened this whole thread from 2008.
I even quoted a part of his post...

Je suis contente que ça te plaise, ufoseeker.  J'ai hésité entre ça et _car waltz.  _


----------



## Kelly B

You could consider rearranging that to Waltz of the Automobiles, a phrase with a meter (rhythm) vaguely reminiscent of Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies.


----------



## Itisi

I vote for 'Waltzing cars'.  ('Car waltz' makes me think of 'car wash'....)


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> 'Car waltz' makes me think of 'car wash'


 I had not made the association,  but you have a point. I also like Kelly's new idea on the same topic.


----------



## Itisi

*Kelly*'s idea has charm, but isn't as punchy...

*pv*, 'criss-cross est surtout associé à l'idée de quadrillagen- je ne vois pas trop...


----------



## tartopom

Flurry of cars ?


----------



## ufoseeker

Merci encore à tous pour votre participation, c'est carrément cool! J'ai pensé à un mix à partir des propositions de Nicomon: Car Jam.


----------



## Itisi

Mais 'car jam' veut dire 'embouteillage'...


----------



## ufoseeker

OK! Merci Itisi.


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Mais 'car jam' veut dire 'embouteillage'...


  C'est pour ça que j'ai écrit :
Sinon : _car traffic_ / _traffic jam - _mais il manque l'idée de croisement.

Je n'ai pas d'idée précise du jeu en question ou du sens exact que vous donnez à _chassé-croisé_.
Il me semble que si tous les vacanciers sont sur la route en même temps... ben ça peut créer des bouchons/embouteillages.

L'idée de _criss-cross_ de pv me semblait bien aussi. Moi, je ne penserais pas automatiquement à un quadrillage.
Cela dit, je pense que je préfère mes autos valseuses.


----------



## ufoseeker

En fait, les joueurs (chacun ayant son bord) doivent convoyer leurs voitures de l'autre côté, d'où l'idée d'un croisement sur le plateau.


----------

